# 2008 Youth Bow Evaluation



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Just bought the Edge for my 11 yr. old son. Let me tell ya, this thing does not feel mor shoot like a kids bow! Its cranked way down but by the time he's 14, he'll defrinately be able to zip an arrow through a deer! The other day I was bore, so I put the dl on 27.5(no press needed) and shot for a while. Lots of fun!! I highly rercommend this bow. 10 inches of dl adjustment, and a limb upgrade program for 45.00 if U should need it. It literally takes 3 minutes to change the dl for the wife to try or a newbie interested in shooting. If and I mean if there is a drawback, its the wall. Verry spongy, but it is a youth bow. Oh ya, this thing looks swweeet in realtree!!!:wink:


----------



## ratliffc (Oct 21, 2007)

i got 07 edge, and I'm not a kid. Needed something to rehab my shoulder back until its normal again. Its nice enough for me to use and kill deer.


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got my 12yr old a new Hoyt Kobalt. He's shooting it at 25.5" at 35# and it's very smooth and VERY quiet. His progression has been a Brng MM3, a Parker Contender XP, and now the Kobalt. I'm not sure about the sped as I have no chrony but it's fairly quick. The wife is getting a Mathews Mustang this week. She shoots about the same length and weight as him. I'm anxious to see the difference in speed between the 2. I've heard the Mustang is very fast for a short-draw bow. We'll see.

Tdawg21


----------



## cabritocazador (Jan 2, 2007)

*Kobalt*

Yep, my wife is getting the Kobalt this week also, she was shooting the Rintec, we'll see how this works this 3-D season and Turkey Hunting.


----------



## HoytShtr2 (Jan 3, 2008)

*My son has...*

A Mini Genesis. The only thing I don't like about it that there is no consistant back wall for him. He is having a little trouble anchoring i the same spot every time. But I think with a few more shooting sessions he'll be OK.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cabritocazador,

I'm not sure the Kobalt will be _the_absolute best short-draw 3D bow. I can't remember exactly but my son's Kobalt is really short a-to-a, like 28". His draw is only 25.5" and it still looks like he shooting a slingshot when he's at full draw. I got it for him thinking it'll be awesome for treestand hunting next fall when he's 13. If I were going to do a lot if 3D and that was going to be it's primary function, I think I'd have went with a slightly longer a-to-a model. You'll have to let me know how it does for her. I hope it shoots lights-out for her.

tdawg21


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just picked up the wife's new Mathews Mustang last night. I didn't really have time to fully set it up but I slapped a rest, sight and stabilizer on it real quick just so she could shoot it a few times in the basement. Same specs as her Drenalin (25" 35#) and shooting the same arrows (GoldTip Ultralight 600's) it is noticeably faster than the Drenalin, which is exactly what Steve in Customer Servie @ Mathews told me. I bought her the Drenalin (in Aug '07) with the thinking I wanted to buy their best bow. And it is an awesome bow. Then I was on the phone with Steve talking about a new bow for my 12yr old son and we got into the discussion about my wife having an Adrenalin and he said she'd get 30-40 more FPS out of a Mustang with hte exact same specs as her Drenalin due to the Mustangs cam which is designed to maximize speed for short draw shooters. I was also concerned that the let-off being only 70% on the Mustang versus 80% on the Drenalin might be an issue for her but he said most people actually shoot better with less let-off and that lots of staff shooters even prefer less than 70% let-off. Turns out he was right again, She shot the Mustang about 50 times last night (without a peep even) and shot better (more consistent) groups than she does with the Drenalin. She said the let-off was a non-issue as it felt virtually the same as the Drenalin, although at a higher poundage it may be more of a factor for other people. She liked the lighter overall weight of the Mustang also (about 3/4 of a lb. lighter than the Drenalin). Bottom line: she LOVES the Mustang. She also wants to keep the Drenalin at the moment but I feel like after we get that Mustang fully set up & tuned (over this weekend), the Drenalin might be up for sale. Who knows? Anyway, I'd definitely look at the Mustang. It seems to be a very solid performer based on my initial impression.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

bullzeyex said:


> *I remember reading a test or evaluation on a website some years ago. Just wondering who or if, another "Youth Bow Roundup" is going to be done for 2008.
> 
> http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/phillips/youth_03/youth_bows.htm
> 
> ...


For the money, you can't beat the diamond edge. It will grow with the youth. My (just turned) 9yr old has had a rintech for a year and a half, which they replaced with the trykon Jr. which goes from 18" to 26" on the cam. Diamond didn't have the edge when he got his bow. Wish they did, it is cheaper$ than the Hoyt. 9yrs and already 25" draw


----------

